# Internet - what is best?



## ekksf (Jun 21, 2012)

I am wondering what is the fastest, most reliable internet service available in the Lake Chapala area? Cable vs. telephone (DSL?) vs. satellite. Also, if anyone knows costs of same? I *think* cable is the best method for internet delivery, but, probably is the most expensive and we don't want a million cable channels - or any for that matter. We get our news/entertainment from the internet. We have family with internet through the phone company (Telmex) and its very unreliable and painfully slow. We have had bad experiences with satellite in the states (Dish) and not sure what cable company is in the area?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ekksf said:


> I am wondering what is the fastest, most reliable internet service available in the Lake Chapala area? Cable vs. telephone (DSL?) vs. satellite. Also, if anyone knows costs of same? I *think* cable is the best method for internet delivery, but, probably is the most expensive and we don't want a million cable channels - or any for that matter. We get our news/entertainment from the internet. We have family with internet through the phone company (Telmex) and its very unreliable and painfully slow. We have had bad experiences with satellite in the states (Dish) and not sure what cable company is in the area?


I have Megacable in Guadalajara. I assume they are also available near Lake Chapala. Cost is $529 mxn/month. Currently I am getting 20 Mbps download and about 2 Mbps upload. It is very reliable.


----------



## ekksf (Jun 21, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> I have Megacable in Guadalajara. I assume they are also available near Lake Chapala. Cost is $529 mxn/month. Currently I am getting 20 Mbps download and about 2 Mbps upload. It is very reliable.


Thank you very much - I will check this out.


----------

